# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الاختصاص القضائى الدولى

## أم خطاب

الاختصاص القضائى الدولى 




*************

يشترط لتنفيذ الحكم وفقا لاتفاقية الرياض،

ان تكون محاكم الطرف المتعاقد التي أصدرت الحكم مختصة طبقا لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي المقررة لدى الطرف المتعاقد المطلوب إليه تنفيذ الحكم. 
ولكن النص أضاف بأن الاختصاص ينعقد لمحاكم الدول المتعاقدة أيضا، اذا توفرت إحدى حالات معينة بشرط ان لا يكون الطرف المتعاقد المطلوب إليه تنفيذ الحكم، يحتفظ لمحاكمه أو محاكم طرف أخر دون غيرها بالاختصاص بإصدار الحكم(10). 
ولتوضيح ذلك نفترض ان الحكم صدر في الدولة المتعاقدة(أ)، وأريد تنفيذه في الدولة(ب). في هذه الحالة لا يخرج الحل عن الفرضيات التالية:

1- اذا كانت قواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي في الدولة(ب) تجيز الاختصاص لمحاكم الدولة(أ) فيكون الاختصاص صحيحا.

2- اذا كانت تلك القواعد لا تجيز الاختصاص على النحو المشار إليه، وفي الوقت ذاته لا يعقد الاختصاص حصراً لا لمحاكمها (اي الدولة ب)، ولا لمحاكم دولة ثالثة (ج)، فعندئذ تكون محاكم الدولة (أ) مختصة اذا توفرت إحدى حالات الاختصاص المبينة في الاتفاقية.

3- اذا كانت تلك القواعد تحصر الاختصاص بالدولة المطلوب التنفيذ فيها (ب)، او بدولة ثالثة (ج)، فلا تكون محاكم الدولة (أ) مختصة حسب الاتفاقية حتى لو توفرت حالة أو اكثر من حالات الاختصاص المنصوص عليها في تلك الاتفاقية. ويلاحظ هنا بأن اتفاقية الرياض تعطي الأولوية في التطبيق للقواعد الوطنية على أحكامها.

أما حالات الاختصاص القضائي وفق اتفاقية الرياض، فقد ميزت الاتفاقية بين ثلاثة حالات حسب طبيعة النزاع(11): 
الأولى، اذا تعلق النزاع بأهلية الشخص أو بحالته المدنية، فتعتبر محاكم الطرف المتعاقد الذي يكون الشخص من مواطنيه، اي من جنسيته، وقت تقديم طلب التنفيذ هي المختصة بنظر النزاع. 
الثانية، اما اذا كان النزاع يتعلق بحق عيني عقاري، فينعقد الاختصاص لمحاكم الطرف المتعاقد الذي يوجد في اقليمه موقع ذلك العقار. 
الثالثة، وفيما عدا ذلك، تعتبر محاكم الطرف المتعاقد الذي صدر فيه الحكم مختصة في الحالات التالية:

أ‌- إذا كان موطن المدعى عليه أو محل أقامته وقت النظر في الدعوى (افتتاح الدعوى) في اقليم ذلك الطرف المتعاقد.

ب‌- اذا كان للمدعي عليه وقت النظر في الدعوى (افتتاح الدعوى) محل او فرع ذو صبغة تجارية او صناعية او غير ذلك في اقليم ذلك الطرف المتعاقد، وكانت قد أقيمت عليه الدعوى لنزاع متعلق بممارسة نشاط هذا المحل أو الفرع.

ج‌- اذا كان الالتزام التعاقدي موضوع النزاع قد نفذ، أو كان واجب التنفيذ لدى ذلك الطرف المتعاقد بموجب اتفاق صريح او ضمني بين المدعي والمدعى عليه.

د- في حالات المسؤولية غير العقدية، اذا كان الفعل المستوجب المسؤولية قد وقع في اقليم ذلك الطرف المتعاقد.

هـ- اذا كان المدعى عليه قد قبل الخضوع صراحة لاختصاص محاكم ذلك الطرف المتعاقد، سواء عن طريق تعيين موطن مختار، أو عن طريق الاتفاق على اختصاصها، متى كان قانون ذلك الطرف المتعاقد لا يحرم مثل هذا الاتفاق.

و- اذا أبدى المدعى عليه دفاعه في موضوع الدعوى دون أن يدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة المرفوع أمامها النزاع.

ز- اذا تعلق الأمر بطلبات عارضة وكانت هذه المحاكم قد اعتبرت مختصة بنظر الطلب الأصلي بموجب المادة (28) من الاتفاقية.

وعلى غرار اتفاقية الرياض، يشترط القانون الأردني لتنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي أن تكون المحكمة التي أصدرته مختصة. 
وهذا هو مضمون المادة (7/1- أ) من القانون 8 التي تجيز للمحكمة الأردنية المرفوع إليها طلب التنفيذ أن ترفض التنفيذ"اذا لم تكن المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم ....... ذات وظيفة"،
أي ذات اختصاص. ويشمل ذلك الاختصاص المكاني والموضوعي(12). كما أن الاختصاص المكاني يشمل الاختصاص الدولي والإقليمي. 
ومتى ثبت الاختصاص الدولي لمحاكم دولة معينة، فإن قانون تلك الدولة هو الذي يتولى عندئذ توزيع الاختصاصات المكانية والإقليمية والموضوعة لتلك المحاكم، وهذا هو مفهوم المادة (23) من القانون المدني الأردني. 
غير أن القانون الأردني، لم يبين حالات الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم الأجنبية لغايات تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عنها، كما لا يوجد أي سابقة قضائية في هذا الخصوص. ويترتب على ذلك القول أن حل هذه المسألة إنما يتم بالرجوع الى قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص المتعلقة بالاختصاص القضائي الدولي.
وفي كل الأحوال، يتضح من المادة(7) المشار إليها، بأن الحكم الأجنبي لا يكون قابلا للتنفيذ في الأردن، اذا توفر الشرطان التاليان:

الأول: أن المحكوم عليه لم يتعاط أعماله داخل المنطقة التي تشملها اختصاصات المحكمة الأجنبية، كما انه لم يكن مقيماً فيها. 
ويقصد بتعاطي العمل تكراره مرات متوالية(13).
وبالنسبة للإقامة فإن المقصود منها، على ما يبدو، الموطن. وقد عرفته المادة (39) من القانون المدني بأنه المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة. وقد يكون للشخص أكثر من موطن في دول مختلفة. ونرى عندئذ أنه يكفي لانعقاد الاختصاص لمحاكم إحدى هذه الدول، أن يكون أحد مواطنه موجوداً فيها. 
ولم يبين القانون الأردني الوقت الذي يجب أن يتم فيه تعاطي الأعمال أو وقت أقامه المحكوم عليه. ولكن يمكن القول بأن ذلك الوقت يتحدد بزمان رفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة الأجنبية، بحيث لو كان مقيماً في مكان آخر قبل ذلك، أو تغير مكان أقامته بعد ذلك الوقت، فلا يكون لهذا الأمر أي تأثير على اختصاص المحكمة الأجنبية(14). وكما ذكرنا سابقاً، يطبق المبدأ ذاته في اتفاقية الرياض.

الثاني: أن المحكوم عليه لم يحضر باختياره أمام المحكمة، على اساس انه غير معترف بصلاحيتها.

ونستنتج مما سبق بأن ما ورد في الشرط الأول، يشير الى اعتراف المشرع الأردني باختصاص المحاكم الأجنبية لبلد ما بنظر النزاع، في كل حالة يكون فيها للمدعي عليه (المحكوم عليه) مقر أعمال أي موطن، أو محل إقامة في ذلك البلد. كما نستنتج بان ما ورد في الشرط الثاني من حيث حضور المدعي عليه أمام المحكمة باختياره، يقود الى القول باختصاصها حتى ولو لم يكن له في منطقتها مقر أعمال أو محل إقامة.

2- تبليغ المحكوم عليه
تشترط المادة (7/ ج) من القانون 8 لتنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي، أن يكون قد تم تبليغ المحكوم عليه مذكرة حضور أمام المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم. ولكن لا يشترط حضوره أمامها فعلاً ما دام انه بلّغ تبليغاً صحيحاً(15). فالمهم هو التبليغ وليس الحضور.
أما كيفية التبليغ وشروطه ومدى صحته، فإنها من مسائل الإجراءات التي تخضع لقانون الدولة التي تمت فيها، أي قانون الدولة الأجنبية التي أصدرت الحكم حسب المادة (23) من القانون المدني الأردني. وإذا لم يتم تبليغ المحكوم عليه على ذلك النحو، فإن الأمر لا يخلو من أحد فرضين: الأول، أن لا يحضر المحكوم عليه أمام المحكمة نتيجة عدم تبليغه. الثاني، أن يحضر أمامها بالرغم من عدم تبليغه. وفي الفرض الأول لا يكون الحكم الصادر في هذا الشأن قابلا للتنفيذ بخلاف الفرض الثاني. وهذا الحكم مشابه بما نصت عليه المادة (30/ ب) من اتفاقية الرياض.

3-عدم الاحتيال
يشترط أيضاً لتنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي في الأردن أن لا يكون المحكوم له قد حصل على الحكم بطريقة الاحتيال. ولا يوجد لهذا النص مقابل في اتفاقية الرياض. ويبدو أنه يقصد بالاحتيال"التدليس" في القانون المصري(المادة 125/ مدني) أو "التغرير" في القانون الأردني (المادة 143/ مدني)، ويعني ذلك الغش عن طريق اللجوء الى وسائل خداعية، قوليه او فعلية من أحد الخصمين في مواجهة الخصم الآخر أثناء إجراءات التقاضي، بحيث يصور غير الواقع واقعاً بما يؤثر في مضمون الحكم. والاحتيال او الغش هو سبب من أسباب إعادة المحاكمة حسب المادة (213) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني رقم(24) لسنة 1988، بالنسبة للأحكام التي أصبحت قطعية واستنفذت كافة طرق الطعن العادية بها. لذلك، فأننا نرى أن شروط الاحتيال هنالك، تطبق أيضاً هنا بالنسبة لتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية وهي كما يلي(16) :

1- أن يحصل الاحتيال او الغش من أحد الخصوم او من ممثله أثناء نظر الدعوى، لمنع القاضي او الخصم من معرفة الحقيقة واثباتها، بل أننا نرى ان الاحتيال الصادر عن الغير يعتد به ما دام ان أحد الخصمين يعلم به (17).
2- جهل الخصم الآخر بالاحتيال الموجه إليه أثناء سير الخصومة(18).
3- ان يكون الحكم بالصورة التي ورد بها ناتجاً عن الاحتيال، بحيث لولاه لأختلف مضمون الحكم.
ومن أمثلة الاحتيال سرقة مراسلات الخصم، ومنع وصول تعليمات الموكل الى وكيله، أو منع وصول الإعلانات القضائية للخصم، والاتفاق مع الوكيل للأضرار بالموكل، ورشوة الشهود او الضغط عليهم، وإيهام الخصم بالتنازل عن الدعوى(19)، واعطاء المحكمة عنوانا غير حقيقي للخصم لتبليغه عليه، في حين انه يعرف عنوانه الحقيقي(20). بل ان السكوت عن واقعة عمداً بقصد تضليل المحكمة قد يعتبر احتيالاً (21) ولكن لا يعتبر من قبيل الاحتيال إنكار الخصم لدعوى خصمه أو عدم تسليمه بها أو بأي بند وارد فيها، ولا تفنّنه في أساليب دفاعه(22).

4- عدم مخالفة النظام العام
يشترط كذلك لتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية في الأردن أن لا يكون الحكم مخالفاً للنظام العام او الآداب(23). وهو ما نصت عليه أيضا اتفاقية الرياض بالنسبة للدولة المتعاقدة المطلوب منها تنفيذ الحكم الصادر عن دولة متعاقدة اخرى(24). وفكرة النظام العام تكاد تكون موجودة في مختلف النظم القانونية، ومفهومها نسبي يختلف باختلاف الزمان والمكان، وذلك حسب التقاليد والعادات وطبيعة القواعد القانونية المطبقة ومتغيراتها المختلفة. والقاضي الوطني هو الذي يحدد ما اذا كان الحكم الأجنبي مخالفاًً للنظام العام أو الآداب في بلده أم لا، وذلك وفقاً لكافة الظروف المحيطة بما في ذلك الأحكام القانونية السائدة.

5- المعاملة بالمثل
كما يشترط القانون(8) لتنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي المعاملة بالمثل، وذلك بالنسبة للدولة التي صدر الحكم عن قضائها. بمعنى أن يكون قانونها يجيز تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم الأردنية. ولكن يشترط بطبيعة الحال أن تتوفر في تنفيذ حكم القضاء الأردني في بلد أجنبي، الشروط ذاتها المنصوص عليها في قانون هاتين الدولتين، ما دام ان لكل دولة، بطبيعة الحال، شروطها الخاصة بها في هذا الشأن. إذ المهم أن القانون الأجنبي يجيز تنفيذ الأحكام الأردنية، اما بصورة مطلقة، وهذا مشكوك فيه عملياً، أو وفق شروط معينة منصوص عليها في ذلك القانون.

6- إجراءات التنفيذ
لا يعتبر الحكم الأجنبي قابلاً للتنفيذ في الأردن بمجرد صدوره من المحكمة أو هيئة التحكيم الأجنبية، حتى وان اكتسب ذلك الحكم الدرجة القطعية، بل لا بد من إكسابه الصيغة التنفيذية من قبل المحاكم الأردنية، بحيث ينفذ عندئذ وكأنه حكم قضائي أردني(25). وترفع الدعوى بهذا الخصوص بطلب يقدم الى المحكمة المختصة مكانياً وموضوعياً. وينعقد الاختصاص الموضوعي في هذا الشأن لمحكمة البداية وهي محاكم الدرجة الأولى في الأردن. ومن حيث المكان، فان المحكمة المختصة هي المحكمة التي يقيم المحكوم عليه ضمن صلاحياتها المكانية(26). وإذا لم يكن مقيماً في الأردن، فإن الدعوى ترفع أمام المحكمة التي تقع أملاكه ضمن صلاحياتها المكانية.

ونستدل من ذلك، بأنه اذا لم يكن المحكوم عليه مقيماً في الأردن، ولم يكن له فيها أموال يمكن التنفيذ عليها، فإنه لا يجوز اكساء الحكم الصيغة التنفيذية. وإذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم فيجب رفع دعوى ضدهم جميعا(27). وهذه الصلاحيات لمحاكم البداية محددة في الأنظمة الصادرة بموجب قانون تشكيل المحاكم رقم (26) لسنة (1952). ولا يوجد في القانون الأردني تحديد لمفهوم الإقامة أو محل الإقامة، ولكنه يتضمن تعريفاً للمواطن وهو، كما ذكرنا، مرادف لمصطلح"الإقامة". ويتضح هذا من المادة (39/1) من القانون المدني التي تقضي بأن الموطن" هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة". وتضيف بأنه يجوز ان يكون للشخص في وقت واحد اكثر من موطن. فإذا لم يكن للشخص مكان يقيم فيه عادة، فيعتبر بدون موطن. وعلى أي حال، فإننا نستدل من الأحكام السابقة بأنه اذا لم يكن المحكوم عليه مقيماً في الأردن، ولم يكن له فيه مال يمكن التنفيذ عليه، فأنه لا يجوز إكساب الحكم الأجنبي الصيغة التنفيذية.

ووفق المادة (6) من القانون (8)، فانه يجب أن يرفق مع طلب الدعوى صورة مصدقة طبق الأصل عن الحكم بغير اللغة العربية، فيجب ان يرفق معه صورة مصدقة عن ترجمتها. وتسري على إجراءات الدعوى بعد ذلك القواعد المقررة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية. وفي كل الاحوال، فانه يقتصر دور المحكمة على التحقيق فيما اذا كانت شروط التنفيذ المبينة في القانون متوفرة أم لا. وليس لها أن تناقش مضمون الحكم، او أن تسمع بينة تخالف فحواه. فإذا تبين لها توفر تلك الشروط، فيتعين عليها أن تأمر بتنفيذه، وألا فلا(28). ومتى صدر الحكم واكتسب الدرجة القطعية، فأنه ينفذ في الأردن شأنه شأن الأحكام القضائية الوطنية.

وبالنسبة لاتفاقية الرياض، تقضي المادتان (31/ب، 34) بأنه تطبق على إجراءات تنفيذ الحكم قانون الدولة المطلوب تنفيذ الحكم فيها وذلك في الحدود التي لا تقضي الاتفاقية بغير ذلك. ويجب أن يرفق مع طلب التنفيذ الوثائق التالية:

أ‌- صورة رسمية من الحكم مصدقة حسب الأصول.
ب‌- شهادة بأن الحكم أصبح قطعياً ما لم يكن ذلك منصوص عليه في الحكم ذاته.
ج- صورة مصدق عليها بأنها طبق الأصل عن تبليغ الحكم. وإذا كان غيابياً، فيجب تقديم شهادة تثبت بأنه تم إعلان المدعى عليه أعلانا صحيحاً بالدعوى الصادرة فيها الحكم.
وإذا كان الحكم ليس قضائياً وانما حكم تحكيم، فإن المادة (37) من الاتفاقية تنص على انه يجب على الجهة التي تطلب الاعتراف بالحكم وتنفيذه، ان تقدم صورة معتمدة منه، مصحوبة بشهادة صادرة من الجهة القضائية تفيد حيازته للقوة التنفيذية. وبالرغم من غموض هذا النص، ألا أننا نرى بان المقصود منه، على ما يبدو، هو أن يقدم طالب التنفيذ شهادة من محكمة البلد الذي صدر فيه حكم التحكيم تفيد قابليته للتنفيذ فيها. كما يجب أيضا تقديم صورة معتمدة من اتفاق التحكيم المكتوب، على افتراض انه اتفاق صحيح.
وتقتصر مهمة الهيئة القضائية المطلوب منها التنفيذ، على التحقق مما اذا كان الحكم قد توافرت فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية، وذلك دون التعرض لفحص موضوع النزاع الأصلي أو موضوع الحكم، أو مناقشة أي منهما. وكما ذكرنا، فإن هذا المبدأ مشابه لما هو مطبق في القانون الأردني، وهو يطبق في اتفاقية الرياض على الأحكام القضائية وأحكام التحكيم على حد سواء المادتان (32 و 37 من الاتفاقية). وقد تضمنت الاتفاقية قاعدة أخرى تطبق أيضاً على هذين النوعين من الأحكام، ولكن لا يوجد لها مقابل في القانون الأردني. وهي تفيد بان اذا كان الحكم قابلا للتجزئة، فإنه يجوز أن ينصب طلب الأمر بالتنفيذ على منطوق الحكم كله أو بعضه حسب الاحوال (المادة 32 من الاتفاقية). والظاهر ان الهدف من هذه القاعدة هو مواجهة الحالات التي يكون الحكم فيها قابلاً للتنفيذ في شق منه، وغير قابل لذلك في الشق الآخر منه لسبب من الأسباب. كأن يكون أحد هذين الشقين مخالفاً للنظام العام او الشريعة الإسلامية في مفهوم الدولة المطلوب منها التنفيذ، ولكنه غير مخالف لهما في شقه الآخر. ومثال ذلك صدور حكم بمبلغ من المال مع فوائدة في إحدى الدول المتعاقدة. ومن ثم يطلب تنفيذ هذا الحكم في دولة أخرى لا تجيز الفوائد. في هذه الحالة يمكن ان ينصب طلب التنفيذ على شق من الحكم المتضمن دفع مبلغ الدين الأصلي دون فوائد. وهو، على ما يبدو، حل عملي معقول.

الخلاصــــة

والخلاصة، ان أحكام التحكيم الأجنبية تقبل التنفيذ أمام القضاء الأردني وفق شروط معينة. ويخضع هذا التنفيذ لأحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية المنضمة لها الأردن، مثل اتفاقية نيويورك لسنة 1958 واتفاقية الرياض لسنة 1985 اذا توفرت شروط تطبيقها، وإلا للقانون الوطني رقم 8/1952. اما شروط التنفيذ وفق القانون المذكور، فهي، او كثرها، شروط مألوفة الى حد ما في مختلف القوانين الوطنية مثل ان لا يكون الحكم مخالفاً للنظام العام والآداب في الأردن، وان يكون الحكم قد صدر من هيئة تحكيم مختصة، وأن يكون قد حاز قوة القضية المقضية وتبليغ المحكوم عليه تبليغاً صحيحاً، كل ذلك على النحو المشار أليه. وعند طلب تنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي، لا تتدخل المحاكم الأردنية في موضوع النزاع ثانية، وانما يقتصر دورها على التأكيد من توفر او عدم توفر شروط إكساب الحكم الصبغة التنفيذية. وبوجه عام يمكن القول ان دور المحاكم الأردنية في هذا المجال يتعلق بالشكل الى حد كبير دون الموضوع. 
******



المحـــــامي 
حمزة حداد

.................................................. .........................................

(10) المادة (25/ب) من الاتفاقية. انظر ايضا اديب وهيب النداوي، المرجع السابق، ص(140).
(11) المواد (26- 28) من الاتفاقية. 
(12) وقد قضى في هذا الشأن بأن الاختصاص الموضوعي هو من النظام العام(تمييز حقوق 490/66، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1967، ص 307).
(13) تمييز حقوق 410/75، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1977، ص 1419.
(14) قارن تمييز حقوق 410/75 مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1977، ص 1419، وجاء في هذا الحكم أن المشرع الأردني لم يقيد تعاطي الأعمال في وقت معين. ويستوي بعد ذلك أن يكون هذا التعاطي قد تم"بتاريخ إقامة الدعوى او بتاريخ لاحق". ولكن في حكم لاحق ذهبت محكمة التمييز الى القول بأن المقصود من تعاطي الأعمال، هو ذلك "التعاطي الذي يتم عند نشوء الحقوق المتنازع عليها"(رقم 67/78، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1978، ص 1118). وبطبيعة الحال، فإن ذلك يكون حتماً قبل رفع الدعوى. قارن أيضاً المادة (37) من الاتفاقية التي تجيز عدم تنفيذ حكم المحكمين اذا كان الخصوم لم يعلنوا بالحضور على الوجه الصحيح.
(15) أنظر تمييز حقوق 490/66، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1967، ص 307.
(16) ادوار عيد، موسوعة أصول المحاكمات والثبات والتنفيذ، ج5، دار المستشار، بيروت، 1986، ف 121، ص 392: نبيل عمر، أصول المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، ط1، منشأة المعارف، الإسكندرية، ف 1104، ص 1552، فتحي والى، الوسيط في قانون القضاء المدني، دار النهضة، القاهرة، 1986، ف 376، ص 754.
انظر أيضا :
P. Herzong and M. Wester, Civil Procedure in France, Nijhoff, 1987, P479.
(17) وذلك بالقياس على المادة (148) من القانون المدني الأردني وتنص على ما يلي: "اذا صدر التغرير من غير المتعاقدين واثبت المغرور ان المتعاقد الآخر كان يعلم بالتغرير وقت العقد جاز له فسخه".
(18) وقد قضى في مصر بأن الغش المعتبر، هو ما كان حاله خافياً على الخصم طيلة نظر الدعوى بحيث لم تتح له فرصة لتقديم دفاعه فيه وتنوير حقيقته للمحكمة، بحيث تأثر فيه الحكم (نقص مدني مصري، 30/11/1966، مجموعة المكتب الفني، سنة 17، ص 1758).
(19) أنظر المراجع المشار أليها في هامش (16) اعلاه.
(20) نقض مدني سوري 1638 في 25/11/1969، المحامون، سنة 1969، ص 1758.
(21) وذلك بالقياس على المادة (144) من القانون المدني الأردني، وهي تبحث في التغرير بالعقود، وتنص على مايلي :" يعتبر السكوت عمداً عن واقعة او ملابسة تغريراً اذا ثبت ان المغرور ما كان ليبرم العقد لو علم بتلك الواقعة او الملابسة". فارن حكم محكمة النقض المدنية في سورية (المحامون، 1957 ، رقم 268)، وجاء فيه أن الغش يتحقق بعمل إيجابي، وبالتالي فإن السكوت والكتمان واخفاء الحقيقة لا يعد غشاً.
(22) وتطبيقا لذلك، قضى في مصر بأنه ما كان محل اخذ ورد بين طرفي الخصومة، والذي على أساسه رجحت المحكمة قول خصم على آخر وحكمت له اقتناعاً منها ببرهانه، لا يجوز أن يكون سبباً لاعادة المحكمة تحت ستار تسمية إقناع المحكمة بالبرهان غشاً (نقض مدني مصري، 23/2/1975، صعن 286، مجموعة المكتب الفني، السنة 38).
(23) ومن أمثلة ذلك الاختصاص النوعي للمحاكم (تمييز حقوق 490/66، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1967، ص 307)، والوصية فيما يزيد على ثلث أموال الموصى، إذ في هذه الحالة ينفذ الحكم في حدود الثلث (تمييز حقوق 19/75، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1975، ص 1235).
(24) المادة (30/أ) من اتفاقية الرياض التي أضافت بأن لا يكون الحكم مخالفاً أيضاً للشريعة الإسلامية أو أحكام الدستور في البلد المطلوب منه التنفيذ. قارن أيضا المادة(37) من الاتفاقية التي تجيز عدم تنفيذ أحكام المحكمين اذا كان فيها ما يخالف الشريعة الإسلامية أو النظام العام أو الآداب في الدولة المطلوب التنفيذ فيها.
(25) وقد قضى في هذا الشأن بأن الحكم الصادر عن إحدى المحاكم اللبنانية لا يكون صالحاً بذاته في الأردن لأجراء تنفيذه جبراً، بل لا بد لنفاذه أن يصدر بذلك أمر من محكمة البداية (تمييز حقوق 327/64، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1965، ص 82).
(26) المادتان (3) و (4) من القانون رقم (8) لسنة 1952.
(27) وذلك لأن إكساب الحكم صيغة التنفيذ يترتب عليه وجوب تنفيذ الحكم ضد المحكوم عليهم جميعاً، دون أن يكونوا طرفاً في دعوى طلب التنفيذ، وهو أمر مخالف للقانون (تمييز حقوق 16/73، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1973، ص 227).
(28) وقد قضي في هذا الخصوص، بأنه لا تقبل البينات المقدمة لإثبات ما يخالف ما ورد في الحكم الأجنبي القطعي المطلوب تنفيذه، لعدم وجود نص في القانون رقم(8) لسنة 1952 يجيز للمحكمة مناقشة صحة الحكم الأجنبي وإقامة الدليل ضد ما ورد فيه (تمييز حقوق 30/71، مجلة نقابة المحامين، 1971، ص 915). 

منقول

----------

